# Going Crazy trying to figure out what DTG to buy!!



## Loganb5 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I am in the market for a DTG printer. I have been doing heat press for about 4 years and i want to go to the next step.

I feel like i have been researching here and various websites almost everyday. I even went to a trade show to see the anajet sprint recently. 

I still cannot make a decision on what to get. 

I REALLY want the capabilities of white ink, but i am scared to death from what i read EVERYWHERE about people having problems with this. Should i stick to CMYK only at first? I am looking to spend under 15,000, but if i am convinced, i could probably spend more. 

Any suggestions for a reliable printer for a first time DTGer? Please help!

I hear great things about the Brother GT-541 but it is a little expensive for just being able to do light colored garments. Why shouldn't i just go ahead and purchase the easy t printer or even the new Veloci-t from EZ for a much cheaper price?

Thanks!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

You just must check-out the NeoFlex


----------



## Loganb5 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion but i also feel like i am getting responses from people that represent specific companies. 

I would like some responses from the "small guy" just like me. Someone who took a risk and bought one of these machines.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

i have an AnaJet and the NeoFlex. save yourself the worry and stress and just buy the NeoFlex. it's the best RIP, printer, customer service combo in the industry!


----------



## hcohen22 (Nov 28, 2011)

Logan- I am a small company that got into Dtg about a year ago. Like you I looked at all the printers and fell in love with the neo flex but went with the fast t jet because of price. It was a huge mistake, the prints were lousy and the customer service stunk. Do yourself a favor, call Peter at all american supply and see a demo. You will buy It on the spot! Good luck


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Save the ag. We have a Neoflex. Did more than extensive research including travel, tests, blah blah blah. Neo is current top dog.
Hit our website and theres a pic of it with asst work on the table somewhere.
The owners are forming into a very sharp support group as well. Ck the neo posts section.
We do actually help each other.


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

i have been running a diy epson 1160 (cmyk only) for a few years but i need a severe boost in production so i plumped for the brother gt-341 cmyk only, i take delivery in september. Lots of love here for the neo but i dont ever do large runs of one shirt design, i can print 20 - 30 different ones a day and i just cant see the multi platen approach of the neo working for me, im bound to get it muddled, otherwise i might have dipped a toe in that direction.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

i have a fast tjet 
buy the neo 
i wish now that i would have 
you WILL grow into it


----------



## Loganb5 (Feb 10, 2009)

The neo looks great and all, but one I think it is a little out of my budget and two I think it looks a little to advanced to be my first printer. I like the brother. Any other suggestions?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

check out the new printer being offered by www.digitalartsolutions.com....No white ink but neat loading system, easy to use, and just 7K....it is replacing their current smart printer...I think it is same as EZ Veloci-T printer


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Logan,

Don't go crazy, buy a Brother GT-341. It is probably as good as the GT-541 if not (much) better. It is CMYK but when you are ready for the white ink, just buy 2 or 4 more print heads and you are in the dark shirt DTG business.

I am NOT selling any equipment, but I have a GT-541 and it is a fantastic workhorse. We decided NOT to go to the dark shirt route (yet) since our customers easily accept light garments, especially when they hear the price difference. You cannot do this if your target market is different but for us it works very well.

The GT-341 is the newer CMYK version of the GT-541 but it can print with white ink if you upgrade it with the new heads, and the heads are also differ from the GT-541 heads (They print higher resolution).

Check this out: 

BrotherUSA - Your source for home and office product information

Good luck...


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Easy T customer here. 40 days into DTG with zero experience. 19 years of and on in various print industries.

I'd say go Brother, CMYK. Great support, completely their own system from the ground up.

White underbase on *any* printer is going to be a headache initially, and a bigger headache eventually. CMYK is much easier, and a proven money maker.

On my CMYK prints, I can and do make $3 to $8 profit per shirt, including all costs and labor. On white underbase prints, my error and loss rate goes way up, labor goes ways up, and profit falls per shirt.

Get your business going with CMYK. Once you pay off the printer, roll into white underbase if you think there's a market.

My second printer will probably be another Easy T in dual CMYK. My third printer will be a Neoflex. My market is big enough to handle 2-3 printers, eventually. I don't need great service as I love to tinker and break things.


----------



## stirling00 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am new to the DTG business and I was blown away by Belquette and the MOD 1. Talk to them and set up a demo you won't go wrong in my opinion.


----------



## picker2012 (Jul 24, 2012)

We too are trying to figure out which one to buy. Loganb5 you said you went to a show and didn't find it helpful. Why is that? The reason I am asking is we are making plans to go to the show in Las Vegas in Aug. But if it isn't helpful I can sure save the $$ and spend it else where. Can you please share some of your experience from the show. Thanks


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

The shows are not very helpful on Saturdays, I attended my first ISS show in march and went all 3 days.. If you want to lean about the machines and get alot of one on one time with the reps Sunday is the day to go... I spent over an hour with the Vastex rep talking about different things on the presses and dryers... Friday is also a decent day to go... You don't get to spend a lot of time talking
One on one, but you do lean alot from other people standing around the booth... Saturday's I found was the worst day to go... Its crowded and you can't get a word in edge wise...


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

mustangFWL said:


> The shows are not very helpful on Saturdays, I attended my first ISS show in march and went all 3 days.. If you want to lean about the machines and get alot of one on one time with the reps Sunday is the day to go... I spent over an hour with the Vastex rep talking about different things on the presses and dryers... Friday is also a decent day to go... You don't get to spend a lot of time talking
> One on one, but you do lean alot from other people standing around the booth... Saturday's I found was the worst day to go... Its crowded and you can't get a word in edge wise...





The ISS Vegas show show be interesting to see then since it's being held on Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday.

_


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Those are interesting days to hold the show, didn't know that... The possibly Sunday will be a very busy day and Monday and Tuesday will be slower?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

mustangFWL said:


> Those are interesting days to hold the show, didn't know that... The possibly Sunday will be a very busy day and Monday and Tuesday will be slower?



First time I've seen any of the trade shows with that schedule. Normally it's either Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Friday, Saturday, Sunday.

_


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sure it's going to have a huge effect vendors sales too, less people
= less sales... I guess that's the only days te venues had free


----------



## Loganb5 (Feb 10, 2009)

I went to the show in chicago. The only printers on display were anajet printers. For one, they were pretty expensive. Two, i had them print a sample for me, and wasn't impressed with how it came out. Being as cautious as i am, i have been reading on this forum and seen way more negatives than positives about anajet.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not very trusting of vendors at shows -- when it comes to DTG, a vendor would have to bring a pretreatment machine, a DTG machine AND a washer/dryer combo to really blow my mind. Doing at-show samples means nothing if you can't test washability.

Before I purchased my DTG, I sent out for samples for every major DTG company. Most didn't respond at all. The few that did sent through sales channels, and the samples were pretty horrible.

Can't imagine dropping $25k on a setup and not have a manufacturer or sales channel send me $10 worth of samples.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

mustangFWL said:


> The shows are not very helpful on Saturdays, I attended my first ISS show in march and went all 3 days.. If you want to lean about the machines and get alot of one on one time with the reps Sunday is the day to go... I spent over an hour with the Vastex rep talking about different things on the presses and dryers... Friday is also a decent day to go... You don't get to spend a lot of time talking
> One on one, but you do lean alot from other people standing around the booth... Saturday's I found was the worst day to go... Its crowded and you can't get a word in edge wise...


Sunday is usually the slowest day at the tradeshows. This is usually also the day that most orders are placed at the show since potential buyers have seen the machines in action and have seen true print times/quality. Although it can get a little packed at the shows on Fridays and Saturdays, it may make sense to contact the machine manufacturers and distributors and set-up an appointment to get a demo at the show when you will be there.


----------

